# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi to all,

## blouie2

Hi to all,
I am posting to say hello to all. I presently have/use excel 2007 and am trying to learn how to use the many functions and features. A sincere thank you to everyone that takes their time to help with solutions and answers, you are truly first-rate!  
Kind regards,
Blouie2  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

welcome to the forum.  if you have any questions, please feel free to ask, im sure some1 will be able to come up with a sollution for you

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

